# ButterSideUp



## CalicoDiv (Apr 24, 2014)

Went to buy a shotgun.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe we should just close this thread now before the full storm hits :dunno:


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Great!!! 

First post is advertising.


----------



## CalicoDiv (Apr 24, 2014)

..............


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

A graphic designer turned fashion guru and calling it an "indie snowboard brand"

That's original...

I don't think you will fit in here... :dunno:


----------



## CalicoDiv (Apr 24, 2014)

...........


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I like the rolled up sleeves. You guys are bringing back the old school venting technology.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

not to sound like a jerk, but as long as you're only making t-shirts, this is a t-shirt brand, not a snowboarding brand.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

At least it wasn't a kickstarter project.


The fact is you just want to sell t-shirts.

if you would have joined the community as a snowboarder and participate in the forums first, then people would listen.

All you had to do was just have a pict of a review of your snowboard and wear the t-shirt and someone would have questioned it.

Where's Burtonavenger when you need him?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

td.1000 said:


> not to sound like a jerk, but as long as you're only making t-shirts, this is a t-shirt brand, not a snowboarding brand.


This ^


678910


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

In todays news three friends from ______ started a new revolutionary snowboard t shirt brand that infuses ______________ and __________ to bring ____________ to the snowboarding masses. It is ___________ and ____________ which is why you should support it. 

In terms of snowboarding we are for riders by riders who manage to put the fun back into snowboarding and keeping it core. 

Well now here comes the shit parade because I'm extra fucking pissed off today and feel the need to shit on someone in hopes of bringing myself up. It's a sad sad day for the Internet. 

Your logo has been done. Oh a skull with goggles? Holy shit haven't seen that before oh wait the 80's, 90's, 2000's, and now this decade. FUCKING ORIGINAL!

Oh you just started snowboarding which should be interpreted as "I don't snowboard at all but my friends kind of do and I'm the only smart one out of the three of us so listen to me"

I wouldn't use your shirts to wipe my ass after having an anal fissure burst leaking puss, shit, and blood all over my underpants and the inside of my pants. 

You are doing nothing inventive, original, or unique. Woo hoo three posts you're such a contribution to this community maybe someone at Whitelines will write a story about you and then you'll sell 10 shirts and feel important. For fucks sake if you're going to come into a market that you don't understand at least bring something new to the table or delve in deeply enough to invest yourself in it. YOU as a person fucking suck and should go slob on the end of a shotgun except in your country that's probably impossible to find due to shitty gun laws so I would say get on a plane and fly here, then get out of the airport and go directly to a crime ridden section of a city, scream how much you hate (insert American stereotype here) until someone shoves a revolver so far up your ass the last thing you here is click!

Now as far as your brand do the world a favor and take whatever stock you have of your one unoriginal design and wrap them around you and your friends then proceed to douche yourself in gasoline. Light up a *** and combust as you slowly burn to your death. While your flesh is melting from your bones and your lungs are slowly swelling shut from the burning, I want you to think about one thing. What one thing you say? How much the world fucking hates unoriginal twats like yourself and how suicide was the only answer to dealing with you escaped abortions.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As the head of purchasing for a major east coast retailer that shall remain nameless I have to say I'm impressed and am in the position to purchase 10,000 units. Please PM me an active account no to transfer the funds to.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

It was a pretty mild thread until BA came on. My friggin' laptop burst into flames! :laugh:

Hm, do those tees come in asbestos?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's his favorite time of the day. He gets to say vent everything he couldn't say all day to some kids on the other side of the planet trying to get creative through the internet.:eusa_clap:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Or I could just come to Bend and skull fuck your mom and not give a shit. I'm sorry I didn't coddle yet another half cocked idea of regurgitated crap with a bad logo.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Douche Anal Fissures in Gasolene = No need for T-Shirt Wipe????? 

Now there's a new product in the making!!!!!

Anyone wanna chip in a few bucks for a Kickstart?????


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Or I could just come to Bend and skull fuck your mom and not give a shit. I'm sorry I didn't coddle yet another half cocked idea of regurgitated crap with a bad logo.


My mom lives in San Clemente, you should visit her sometime, she'd teach you a few things. Might even help you get over your anger issues you have with your dad.:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good to know I'd have to visit that cesspool of a state California to fuckstart her face. Nice try on the daddy issues though.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Excuse you, dude. Only So Cal is the cesspool. Not including San Diego.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only bastion of hope for that state is San Fransisco the rest of that state could fucking burn.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

San Francisco is the #1 influence on those idiots in Sacramento so they can burn in hell too.

But other than that SF is a great. IF we're offering up lambs can we offer LA first. Then all of the inland empire.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1. stick to being scottish

2. BA needs someone to design a better ass-tee

3. CA is huge and awesome. very small enclaves responsible for general bad rap. everything north of santa barbara is pretty cool.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm all for burning LA as long as we leave the Sunset Strip alone. I need my bad 80's hair metal like Steel Panther.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

what in the everliving fuck does scotland have to do with snowboarding?

fuck your haggis you douche.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

I like them but personally i think it would look nicer and more professional if you kept the words and stuff off the image and put them on the back by your neck


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> what in the everliving fuck does scotland have to do with snowboarding?
> 
> fuck your haggis you douche.


They actually have snow in Scotland... Haha

snow report

Just not in Glasgow where this guy is from...


----------



## pennyring (Mar 18, 2014)

I heard you can see the Northern Lights from Scotland. True? I would totally do up a thing like that... something local to Scotland, right? Like hills plus northern lights is kinda kick ass.

But the overdone, trying to pretend to be American and appeal to Americans dooesn't really fly. (Only guessing this is the case based on some "thug" writings on their FB wall.)


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

I like the board vinyl on the fb page appears than only a couple have insert holes, i'm sure applying vinyl to the base of my board may have some effect on performance.


----------

